# Bald Patch



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko has a small bald patch at the back of his head and hes not moulting and when I was scratching his head a feather came off.Im Worried.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He could be ready to start a molt


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is the bald patch new? Most frequently thin feathering on the top/back of the head is genetic.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Is the bald patch new? Most frequently thin feathering on the top/back of the head is genetic.


Of course its new lol I think I would have noticed it a long time ago what do you mean by thin feathers.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> He could be ready to start a molt


He just finished moulting a few days ago.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

There are three possibilities: 1) Rocko has always had a genetic bald spot and/or thin feathering on his head that you did not previously observe, 2) the bald spot is left over from his recent molt and has not finished filling back in yet, or 3) your new bird is plucking Rocko.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> There are three possibilities: 1) Rocko has always had a genetic bald spot and/or thin feathering on his head that you did not previously observe, 2) the bald spot is left over from his recent molt and has not finished filling back in yet, or 3) your new bird is plucking Rocko.


Number 3 is definitely not a possibility Rocko is the boss of Loki and they live seperate and im always watching them and I dont know what u mean by thin feathering do you mean he has few feathers on his head and the bald spot only appeared today.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> do you mean he has few feathers on his head.


Yes, that's exactly what I mean. If there's no chance he's being plucked, it's almost certainly due to the molt. How large a bald spot are we talking?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I mean. If there's no chance he's being plucked, it's almost certainly due to the molt. How large a bald spot are we talking?


Its like a small skinny line.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Pictures would be helpful.


Its just kind of a small hole a bald patch a normal bald patch im basically telling you what you would see in a picture and you wouldnt really see it in a picture.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If it's that small, then I don't think it's a concern. But if I saw a picture, I might be able to say that more definitively.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> If it's that small, then I don't think it's a concern. But if I saw a picture, I might be able to say that more definitively.


Yes its small


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Rocko might have knocked his head into something and lost some feathers. When Honey first came home, she flew into a wall and knocked out a small patch of feathers close to her eye. I was extremely worried but it turned out that she was fine, and the feathers started growing back about a week later.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Rocko might have knocked his head into something and lost some feathers. When Honey first came home, she flew into a wall and knocked out a small patch of feathers close to her eye. I was extremely worried but it turned out that she was fine, and the feathers started growing back about a week later.


Honey coming home is nothing compared to when Rocko came home lol.I opened the box he was in a it was full of blood and it was all pouring from his eye in big lumps.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah I remember you mentioned that on another thread, that must have been very traumatic for both of you. So glad Rocko made it through that. 

And I wouldn't worry about the bald patch. It should correct itself soon enough.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Yeah I remember you mentioned that on another thread, that must have been very traumatic for both of you. So glad Rocko made it through that.
> 
> And I wouldn't worry about the bald patch. It should correct itself soon enough.


Thats the reason why I brought Lokis cage to the petstore I was afraid the same thing would happen if he was in a box.Also im starting to think I have two female cockatiels they dont even sing only chirps.But males dont have to sing or whistle do they.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> But males dont have to sing or whistle do they.


They don't _have to_, but generally male vocalizations are different from female vocalizations. If they sound exactly the same then most likely you have two cockatiels of the same sex.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> They don't _have to_, but generally male vocalizations are different from female vocalizations. If they sound exactly the same then most likely you have two cockatiels of the same sex.


If the both sound different does that mean one is female and the other male


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe. Not necessarily. One thing I've noticed is that when two tiels are new to one another, they tend to sound different. The longer they live in the same house, the harder it becomes to differentiate because they sort of integrate the sounds they make.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Also im starting to think I have two female cockatiels they dont even sing only chirps.


In another thread you said Rocko sings every morning 

If he's not singing at the moment, it will be because of the new addition. Once Rocko is used to Loki being around, he should start making noise again.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> In another thread you said Rocko sings every morning
> 
> If he's not singing at the moment, it will be because of the new addition. Once Rocko is used to Loki being around, he should start making noise again.


Oh ok cant wait to hear him again lol by the way is it possible for females to sing.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

No, not in the way that males sing. They have their own set of vocalizations that are unique from the male's, so what you would call "singing" is very different in both sexes. Females can chatter and play around with their voice, but they can't so much as formulate a tune that sounds catchy to the ear, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> No, not in the way that males sing. They have their own set of vocalizations that are unique from the male's, so what you would call "singing" is very different in both sexes. Females can chatter and play around with their voice, but they can't so much as formulate a tune that sounds catchy to the ear, if that makes any sense.


Its also very dark in my bedroom now even in the mornings so that could also be a reason for him not to sing.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Technically some females can sing and even talk, but it's very rare.


----------

